# Birth of the Trumpet by Straight Ahead Samples - Available Now! [UPDATE]



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi all,

We're very pleased to announce our upcoming library Birth of the Trumpet. This is a project we've been working on for a long time and are really excited to have it nearly out. This is the first installment of our series of instruments we're calling _The New Standard_. Read more about it below and hear some early demos.

*Available starting now (Black Friday) for an additional 20% off! *





Beautifully warm and rich Bb trumpet performed by a seasoned professional jazz player.
The New Standard method of sampling. *Over 2,000 samples per note *for a level of detail and realism never before possible. Goes beyond simple round-robins and legato transitions to a truly unprecedented number of note variations.
*2 microphone positions* (close and room), with custom bleed convolution reverb.
*“Smart Delay”* feature which analyzes dozens of details about the played phrase and intelligently selects the appropriate samples. Works in tandem with our New Standard sampling method, to eliminate the need for auditioning countless keyswitches just to create a realistic melodic phrase.
*“Real Acoustic Mute Sampling” (RAMS)* technology for adding all the standard trumpet mutes to the sound. Available on all samples.
*“Reconstructed Vibrato”* the recreates the timbral embouchure characteristics of a real player’s vibrato.
All the *standard articulations* required of a trumpet player in this style (legato, staccatos, falls, trills, scoops, glisses, etc).


https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/birthofthetrumpet


----------



## artomatic (Nov 19, 2020)

Outstanding!


----------



## Brasart (Nov 19, 2020)

Fantastic work guys!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 19, 2020)

sounds fantastic. Glad to see you guys are still making instruments. Close to an instabuy for me (price depending!!)


----------



## tjr (Nov 19, 2020)

Very excited for this one. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh wow, this sounds really good. As a gigging trumpet player myself, I'm always critical about VSTs and to be honest, most have serious issues, especially with attacks and a lot have a nasal sound. This one really shines in authentic tone. You guys did a wonderful job. Following!


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 20, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> *Over 2,000 samples per note *for a level of detail and realism never before possible. Goes beyond simple round-robins and legato transitions to a truly unprecedented number of note variations.



This the impossible VI library musicians have been dreaming about for years — one that has oodles of samples to cover every nuance of a performance, and a smart system that selects the samples based on the performance. I cannot fathom the amount of hours that went into creating this library.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds really good to me.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 20, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're very pleased to announce our upcoming library Birth of the Trumpet. This is a project we've been working on for a long time and are really excited to have it nearly out. This is the first installment of our series of instruments we're calling _The New Standard_. Read more about it below and hear some early demos.
> 
> ...



Petrushka. Sold!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 20, 2020)

Amazing demos!


----------



## midiman (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds like new sampling ground to my ears.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow wow wow!
Seriously amazing! Coming from a fellow jazz musician, I've never heard a trumpet library sounding that good on demos. 
Looking forward to the release!


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 21, 2020)

sounds good but seems to have a very limited dynamic range


----------



## FireGS (Nov 27, 2020)

Seriously curious about the dynamic range and if it has any f+ samples. I'm 90% on it, but the lack of f demos or mention of it anywhere in the product page or manual..


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 27, 2020)

FireGS said:


> Seriously curious about the dynamic range and if it has any f+ samples. I'm 90% on it, but the lack of f demos or mention of it anywhere in the product page or manual..



Yes, we recorded from the quietest playing to full on fortissimo. Here's a quick example i did just know.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 27, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> sounds good but seems to have a very limited dynamic range


See comment above re: dynamic range.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. We're really happy to announce it's available right now. And during Black Friday weekend, it's available for a discounted price (Only $104!!)

Here's a few videos that go into more depth about the functionality of the librar and a new demo.


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 27, 2020)

Purchased! Made my Black Friday a little brighter this year...


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks for disrupting my Black Friday plans.  Birth of the Horn next?


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 27, 2020)

I just bought this library, noodled around on it for about two minutes, and was blown away. Imagine playing a riff on a keyboard, then saying to the trumpet player, "Play that," and then he does. That's how this library sounds.

@StraightAheadSamples , you should add $50 to the cost of the library and then use the extra income to take the team to Bali for a few weeks. It would be a well-deserved vacation.


----------



## dbudimir (Nov 27, 2020)

Just bought! Sounds sooooooo great!!! Your hard work really paid off!!! Thanks


----------



## artomatic (Nov 27, 2020)

The Smart Delay took this to another level.
Huge Congrats, SA!!


----------



## aaronnt1 (Nov 27, 2020)

Sounds really impressive, the whole thing about looking forward and selecting samples based on what's coming sounds next gen and the results speak for themselves. 

One question I have is, will the performance be the same every time? So from what I understand, you have all these 2000 potential varieties per note but once you've got your passage down, will the system choose the same samples each time, so there's no worry that the performance will be played slightly differently each time?


----------



## Nando Florestan (Nov 27, 2020)

...in other words, is it deterministic?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 27, 2020)

aaronnt1 said:


> One question I have is, will the performance be the same every time? So from what I understand, you have all these 2000 potential varieties per note but once you've got your passage down, will the system choose the same samples each time, so there's no worry that the performance will be played slightly differently each time?



No. As long as the performance stays the same, it will playback the same every time. In the Smart Delay legato (the 2,000+ sample matrix) there is no random element in there. It is all rule-based. Though it should be noted that notes are affected by nearby notes. So, if you change a note (or note length, articulations, dynamic, etc), don't be surprised if a neighboring note changes. 

The only situation where you may get a slightly different performance would specifically be on the staccato/staccatissimo articulation. When playing the same note back to back, it will cycle through a traditional round-robin (to avoid the machine gun effect). So, if you start your DAW in a slightly different spot, it's possible that you'll land somewhere different in the cycle. 

But as far as the main legato sample matrix, no, it will play identical samples every time.


----------



## dreddiknight (Nov 27, 2020)

This really does sound so good. Week done; I can hear the hard work that the team must have put in! 👍🏿
Buying now, along with your double bass 🙂


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 27, 2020)

This truly is the most remarkable virtual instrument I've purchased this year. I've just scratched the surface with this, and I am already delighted. I've spent a LOT more on certain jazzy brass, and, well, I can't wait to see what is to come next in this series. I think some of my other tools will be gathering digital dust down the road...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 27, 2020)

I have to say, this sounds remarkably good. Congratulations team!


----------



## AllanH (Nov 27, 2020)

This sounds very natural and has captured many of the small nuances of note transitions, stylistic jazz elements, etc. Very neat and well done!!


----------



## Nando Florestan (Nov 28, 2020)

Another question. I ask because I am sending MIDI from Notion to virtual instruments hosted in Reaper. Reaper is never in playback mode; it just receives MIDI in real time. I assume this means Reaper can have no idea of where it is in the measure. So the question is... the intelligent delay mode will not work under these conditions, correct?


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Nov 28, 2020)

Out of this world...


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 28, 2020)

Nando Florestan said:


> Another question. I ask because I am sending MIDI from Notion to virtual instruments hosted in Reaper. Reaper is never in playback mode; it just receives MIDI in real time. I assume this means Reaper can have no idea of where it is in the measure. So the question is... the intelligent delay mode will not work under these conditions, correct?



It should be fine. We hadn't thought of exactly your situation. But it does a LOT of guessing where you are in your phrase, even if you're not playing on the grid. 

In our first version of the library it would've been chaos on playback in your situation. But we realized that sometimes people might just play free time (not with the click), or just have bad time  and might be all over the place in reference to the grid. And also, I wanted people to be able to play it without the sequencer on. 

So, if you watch the overview videos, when I play with the sequencer off (just with the track armed), it still sounds great. That would be similar to your situation (if I'm understanding you correctly).


----------



## axb312 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sounds great. Congrats! When will the intro price last up to?


----------



## ironbut (Nov 28, 2020)

Awesome job guys!
I'm in the middle of a suite with a jazz horn part. 
It's like you read my mind.
I'd love to see the Delay on a percussion library!


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 28, 2020)

This sounds amazing! By far the best sampled instrument I have heard in the Jazz style. I am going to check this out tomorrow more thoroughly, but I am already almost sure I will buy it. And the price ... I almost don’t dare saying it! This is to cheap!!!  I hope you sella ton of these!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 28, 2020)

an instrument I didn't know I need 

sounds really amazing, guys!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 28, 2020)

This sounds wonderful 😘🎶🎶🎶

I want to see Straight Ahead also release both Tenor & Alto Sax like this! 👍


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 28, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> This sounds wonderful 💐😘💐
> 
> I want to see Straight Ahead also release both Tenor & Alto Sax like this! 👍


Oh yes please


----------



## midiman (Nov 28, 2020)

Ok, after hearing the demos and soundcloud pieces I am just blown away by the quality and realism. The Smart delay is the thing that really kicks this into next gen level. Buying this and supporting this amazing developer. Want to see more instruments get this same kind of treatment. Congrats @StraightAheadSamples 
Please gives us a tease/hint of what instruments might be coming next!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 28, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Sounds great. Congrats! When will the intro price last up to?


Thanks! Planning on just through this (Cyber) Monday, the 30th.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 28, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I want to see Straight Ahead also release both Tenor & Alto Sax like this! 👍



[whispers]...way ahead of ya


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 28, 2020)

midiman said:


> Ok, after hearing the demos and soundcloud pieces I am just blown away by the quality and realism. The Smart delay is the thing that really kicks this into next gen level. Buying this and supporting this amazing developer. Want to see more instruments get this same kind of treatment. Congrats @StraightAheadSamples
> Please gives us a tease/hint of what instruments might be coming next!



Thanks so much! We really appreciate all the positive vibes. We were energized before, but it really helps us keep the momentum going. 

As far as what's next, another one at the top of 2021 that's already in the can. And we've got more sessions lined up starting next month. Our goal is to tackle all the wind instruments common in this style first. All with this same basic treatment and functionality. (As quickly as we can afford and we can do each of them _right_)

Again, thanks so much to everyone for the positive energy. It really helps!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 28, 2020)

so, I really didn't plan to buy anything more..

but I did.. 

looking forward to dig into your library! 

Thank you for all the work and I am excited to check this baby out!


----------



## axb312 (Nov 28, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Thanks! Planning on just through this (Cyber) Monday, the 30th.


Thanks. Will there be bundle/ upgrade pricing for the entire/ rest of the collection?

Also, 
1. how much space does this lib take up?
2. How many dynamic layers does the lib have?
3. How many RRs on the shorts?


----------



## aaronnt1 (Nov 29, 2020)

After just 20 mins doodling around with this library I am genuinely blown away by it, especially the smart delay feature which will really left your passage to a whole new level. It's a truly forward thinking (sorry) development for sample libs I feel. Looking forward to the trombone and saxes and maybe even a clarinet? Well done to the developers on this!


----------



## aderhim (Nov 29, 2020)

Fantastic library! Sorry if this has been asked before: are there any demos or examples of how the instrument works with a Miles Davis / Chet Baker kind of sound?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 29, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Thanks. Will there be bundle/ upgrade pricing for the entire/ rest of the collection?
> 
> Also,
> 1. how much space does this lib take up?
> ...



Re: bundle prices. Most definitely. As we add instruments, owners of the earlier libraries will get bundle/upgrade pricing. 

1. 2.4GB
2. 4 dynamic layers
3. For the staccato articulation = 3RR, staccatissimo = 5RR - But keep in mind the legato articulation (when smart delay is on) will automatically grab appropriate short notes (depending on tempo and some other factors) whenever you have disconnected notes in your phrase (large gaps between notes). So there's another layer there of shorts that are in those 2,000+ samples per note. You really only need the staccato/staccatissimo articulation triggered when you have a bunch in a row or you want the auto-short notes to be a little longer or shorter, you can audition those articulations to see if their length suits your phrase better.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 29, 2020)

aderhim said:


> Fantastic library! Sorry if this has been asked before: are there any demos or examples of how the instrument works with a Miles Davis / Chet Baker kind of sound?


Thanks!

This demo has a couple Miles vibe bits (one transcription actually). First at 1:19, second at 3:53.


----------



## BenG (Nov 29, 2020)

This sounds ridiculously good...
Bravo @StraightAheadSamples!


----------



## CT (Nov 29, 2020)

Man this is pretty incredible.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 29, 2020)

Just wanted to buy, but somehow the order got aborted. I hope you guys are on it. I wrote a message at the shop. Can't wait to check this out!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 29, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Just wanted to buy, but somehow the order got aborted. I hope you guys are on it. I wrote a message at the shop. Can't wait to check this out!


Just pm'd you.


----------



## Robin (Nov 29, 2020)

Awesome instrument and performance, great job! I was hoping to be able to push it a bit further towards a more Big Band/Broadway lead trumpet sound (and range) as this kind of realism would be insane if applied to a Big Band library, but I guess that will have to wait for a future release


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 29, 2020)

Robin said:


> Awesome instrument and performance, great job! I was hoping to be able to push it a bit further towards a more Big Band/Broadway lead trumpet sound (and range) as this kind of realism would be insane if applied to a Big Band library, but I guess that will have to wait for a future release



Thanks. Yes a true 'lead' trumpet is on the short list.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 29, 2020)

Wow! Never have I been so quickly satisfied with a virtual instrument! It took me 10 minutes to understand how 90% of this trumpet works and even without the delay, this is a very usable and nicely playable trumpet, already! What you get with the delay is simply stellar and has not been accomplished so far.

This release should be on top of all others until after new year! I hope you guys will do other instruments and at some point also other styles. That bing said: I can also see myself using this trumpet for some sorts of orchestral passages as well. As a solo, it should work for some jobs pretty well!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 29, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Thanks. Yes a true 'lead' trumpet is on the short list.


Fantastic. A lead instrument for each of the big band horns would be revolutionary, and would easily accomplish the secondary parts as well.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 29, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Thanks. Yes a true 'lead' trumpet is on the short list.



Sorry - I don't understand, what would the difference between this and a 'true' lead trumpet be?


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 29, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Sorry - I don't understand, what would the difference between this and a 'true' lead trumpet be?


An octave


----------



## axb312 (Nov 29, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> An octave



Thanks.


----------



## dreddiknight (Nov 29, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Wow! Never have I been so quickly satisfied with a virtual instrument! It took me 10 minutes to understand how 90% of this trumpet works and even without the delay, this is a very usable and nicely playable trumpet, already! What you get with the delay is simply stellar and has not been accomplished so far.
> 
> This release should be on top of all others until after new year! I hope you guys will do other instruments and at some point also other styles. That bing said: I can also see myself using this trumpet for some sorts of orchestral passages as well. As a solo, it should work for some jobs pretty well!


Agreed! It's startling how good it can sound, so quickly and easily. I'm a big fan of Sample Modelling and just bought their Trombone 3, after being very satisfied with their Trumpet 3. The results from their Trumpet can also be extraordinary, but it does take much more effort than this in my opinion (not to bad mouth them; I think they're a great company and their work is amazing too).

I can't wait for brass, flute and a new double bass with this tech. My preferred style of music is a mixture of old school, jazzy hip hop paired with strings and other orchestral elements and with this trumpet Straight Ahead have provided me with an essential element, that can emulate the jazzy trumpet component with ease; it sounds entirely convincing just using the look ahead function. 

I saw the ads for this a week or two ago and was curious and interested. I can't believe how thoroughly they've nailed the idea...


----------



## ironbut (Nov 29, 2020)

The Straight Ahead Bass has a fantastic sound but it could be so much better with Smart Delay!


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 29, 2020)

I hope @StraightAheadSamples considers doing solo strings with this technolgy once they're done with the brass/winds set. Also wondering if there is a french horn in the plan?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 29, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> I hope @StraightAheadSamples considers doing solo strings with this technolgy once they're done with the brass/winds set. Also wondering if there is a french horn in the plan?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 29, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Sorry - I don't understand, what would the difference between this and a 'true' lead trumpet be?





axb312 said:


> Thanks.



Also, it would generally be a pretty starkly different kind of player, just timbrally. Usually a much brighter and more open/wide sound. Not dark and warm like Birth of the Trumpet. Then of course the range, yes. Up to the next concert Bb would be the plan.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 29, 2020)

I certainly need to check out some things with this instrument, but for now I wanted to try how well this instrument works for something it isn't made for at all ... So, here we go ... *the first bars of Indiana Jones with Birth of the Trumpet added* (it is an ensemble, that is why I included an orchestral sample as well),* then without it*. I think you can clearly hear, this VSTi is adding some character and fullness to the orchestral samples. Works quite well for that, if you ask me.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 29, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Thanks. Yes a true 'lead' trumpet is on the short list.



Make this top priority!!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 29, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> I certainly need to check out some things with this instrument, but for now I wanted to try how well this instrument works for something it isn't made for at all ... So, here we go ... *the first bars of Indiana Jones with Birth of the Trumpet added* (it is an ensemble, that is why I included an orchestral sample as well),* then without it*. I think you can clearly hear, this VSTi is adding some character and fullness to the orchestral samples. Works quite well for that, if you ask me.



Thats great. Hadn't actually gotten around to see how it fares in that setting. Definitely sounds good!


----------



## dflood (Nov 29, 2020)

I had no intention of buying a trumpet library this BF, but wow, you got me. Love the Smart Delay concept. Bravo.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 29, 2020)

dflood said:


> I had no intention of buying a trumpet library this BF, but wow, you got me. Love the Smart Delay concept. Bravo.



same here, man!

@StraightAheadSamples : this came out of nowhere for me and now I am rehearsing with this freaking trumpet player in my room, throwing around scales. The dude is fast!

No, really, this is something else, wow!


----------



## robcs (Nov 29, 2020)

I'll be honest, I'm a trumpet player and I hate 99.99% of trumpet libraries. To me, they almost all sound like a bad 1980s GM card 

This is the first time I've heard a trumpet library that I actually loved. So, even though I promised myself no libraries this BF, it was too good a chance to pass up. Looking forward to playing around with this and see what it can do on non-jazz stuff (that Petroushka excerpt was what sold it to me, and I'll probably have a go at digitising Charlier Etude #2 as a test).

BTW - I don't now if it's just bad IT infrastructure or if the BF sale has been such a roaring success that SA weren't ready for it, but download times for this SUCK! )


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 30, 2020)

Is anyone running this in Logic? Got an older MBP and wondering if the CPU can keep up. Either way, this is on my shortlist for sure... too inspiring not to have.


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 30, 2020)

question: does the smart delay also analyse modwheel movement? or just played in notes velocity/speed?


----------



## Robin (Nov 30, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> question: does the smart delay also analyse modwheel movement? or just played in notes velocity/speed?


Also Modwheel


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 30, 2020)

To be more specific: you can use CC1 to do crescendo and decrescendo in live mode. In delay mode, the CC1 value before the note determines which sample is to be triggered (louder or more quiet). Yet, you cannot do swells in delay mode! At least I haven't fount out a way to do that.


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 30, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> I certainly need to check out some things with this instrument, but for now I wanted to try how well this instrument works for something it isn't made for at all ... So, here we go ... *the first bars of Indiana Jones with Birth of the Trumpet added* (it is an ensemble, that is why I included an orchestral sample as well),* then without it*. I think you can clearly hear, this VSTi is adding some character and fullness to the orchestral samples. Works quite well for that, if you ask me.


I was just about to ask if someone can share an example of the library out of its comfort zone. This sounds great! whenever you have the time, would you post the solo trumpet alone without any added effect? (maybe first pass with close mic then room then both - of course if you have the time again)

On a separate note, have we come out with an acronym for this series/library yet? I think we need to come up with a good as I think we'll use it A LOT !


----------



## robcs (Nov 30, 2020)

How about Botti (trumpet players will get it!) for 'Birth Of The Trumpet Instrument'


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 30, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> To be more specific: you can use CC1 to do crescendo and decrescendo in live mode. In delay mode, the CC1 value before the note determines which sample is to be triggered (louder or more quiet). Yet, you cannot do swells in delay mode! At least I haven't fount out a way to do that.



Right, so it tracks the modwheel changes from note to note. And adds subtle swells on longer notes that change slightly depending on the context. But I suppose you're right, we need to track modwheel changes throughout the body of the longer notes as well for the straight crescendos and decrescendos. It's on the short list, shouldn't be hard to implement in an update.


----------



## robcs (Nov 30, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Right, so it tracks the modwheel changes from note to note. And adds subtle swells on longer notes that change slightly depending on the context. But I suppose you're right, we need to track modwheel changes throughout the body of the longer notes as well for the straight crescendos and decrescendos. It's on the short list, shouldn't be hard to implement in an update.



When I get a chance, I'll try it with a breath controller and see how it responds


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 30, 2020)

robcs said:


> When I get a chance, I'll try it with a breath controller and see how it responds


I think BC and this concept of delay mode are not made for each other ... and in live mode it wouldn't respond as well to BC as a modeled instrument, I am afraid. No, but this baby got totally different powers!  Modeled instrument are great for expressive live playing, but they cannot do jazz phrasing properly. It is a lot of work to kind of make it working then it is still lacking ...BotT can make that really easy!


----------



## robcs (Nov 30, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> I think BC and this concept of delay mode are not made for each other ... and in live mode it wouldn't respond as well to BC as a modeled instrument, I am afraid. No, but this baby got totally different powers!


 
That's what I was afraid of. Oh well, back to the mod wheel


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 30, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Right, so it tracks the modwheel changes from note to note. And adds subtle swells on longer notes that change slightly depending on the context. But I suppose you're right, we need to track modwheel changes throughout the body of the longer notes as well for the straight crescendos and decrescendos. It's on the short list, shouldn't be hard to implement in an update.


Yeah, real swells would be incredible, especially if you want to use these instruments for big band and smaller section sound.


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 30, 2020)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Right, so it tracks the modwheel changes from note to note. And adds subtle swells on longer notes that change slightly depending on the context. But I suppose you're right, we need to track modwheel changes throughout the body of the longer notes as well for the straight crescendos and decrescendos. It's on the short list, shouldn't be hard to implement in an update.


would also consider (not necessarily in the near future) a simulated ensemble mode (like in mojo2 & broadway big band)? I think this will be a very useful feature to have


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 30, 2020)

robcs said:


> When I get a chance, I'll try it with a breath controller and see how it responds



(We sent this response to Rob via email, but I'll copy it here for everyone to see.)

Yes, you probably _could_ use a breath controller. It isn't really meant to be played like that as we're relying a lot of the expression, dynamics and timbral changes to come from the musician that performed the samples. My guess is that it might be underwhelming compared to some other instruments that are really built for that.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 30, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> I was just about to ask if someone can share an example of the library out of its comfort zone. This sounds great! whenever you have the time, would you post the solo trumpet alone without any added effect? (maybe first pass with close mic then room then both - of course if you have the time again)


I can tell you on it's own it would not sound great for this piece, that is why I won't post it, as I do not want to create a bad image for this stellar instrument. It is sort of like that: BotT is helping out where the layered instrument (2 Trumpet section from CSB) is lacking and vice versa.

That being said: I can well imagine some solo trumpet parts in film scoring or orchestral music where this instrument could work better than any alternative. Maybe Stravinsky ... In films scores, wherever an unorthodox, lively playing is required. Maybe cartoon music? 

And then, there are certainly areas, where BotT would be totally wrong! Nobody in his right mind would consider it for a Bach Concerto!


----------



## batboysings (Dec 5, 2020)

Damn, demos sound incredible. How much memory does it take up? I don't think the videos ever show the RAM footprint...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 5, 2020)

batboysings said:


> Damn, demos sound incredible. How much memory does it take up? I don't think the videos ever show the RAM footprint...


It takes up just under 0.6gB (0.59). With many instruments loaded in alongside the trumpet, your system may have a few pops/clicks if you don't have enough RAM. I have 64gB, and haven't had any problems with it. On the contrary, this thing is incredible, truly.


----------



## batboysings (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks! I'm on a 2020 MacBook Pro with 64GB RAM, usually running DP10. So 0.6 GB doesn't seem that bad. 

Then again, I always bite off more than I can chew and combine way too many libraries. 

Usually my first VI's to pop and click are the Ensembles for CSS and CSB. (...In fact, this sounds like a whole separate thread: "On your recording rig, which libraries trigger pops and clicks first? Do they wind up in your final audio, or just in MIDI playback? And what's your favorite method to avoid artifacts?")

I also just bought Afflatus and am thinking of adding this trumpet plus Vista, so yeah, I bet I'm in for a world of pain...


----------



## chibop (Dec 23, 2020)

Any plan for christmas sale for your libraries?


----------



## nowimhere (Jan 2, 2021)

I loaded this up and it says its "not installed" ... won't let me play it.
Its registered with the serial in native access and the download path is correct.
Anyone else have this problem?
What do you do?


----------



## dreddiknight (Jan 2, 2021)

Kontakt 5.x?
Install Kontakt 6 player 👍🏿


----------



## nowimhere (Jan 2, 2021)

dreddiknight said:


> Kontakt 5.x?
> Install Kontakt 6 player 👍🏿


I have kontact 6 player ...


----------



## dreddiknight (Jan 3, 2021)

nowimhere said:


> I have kontact 6 player ...


Don't know what it is then! This happened to me recently and I thought it might be the same for you... Hopefully someone from Straight Ahead will be with you soon.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jan 4, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Make sure it's updated to the latest version (6.4.2)


This is usually the reason for this situation. Making sure Kontakt is updated to 6.4.2.


----------



## Teldex (Jan 5, 2021)

MGdepp said:


> I certainly need to check out some things with this instrument, but for now I wanted to try how well this instrument works for something it isn't made for at all ... So, here we go ... *the first bars of Indiana Jones with Birth of the Trumpet added* (it is an ensemble, that is why I included an orchestral sample as well),* then without it*. I think you can clearly hear, this VSTi is adding some character and fullness to the orchestral samples. Works quite well for that, if you ask me.


What a great rendition! I think the inclusion of Birth of the Trumpet improves the attack of the note, at least for this piece. Though it still sounds good even without.

Realistic note attack in certain phrases is where a lot of sampled trumpets come up short. They might sound great in the demos that are chosen to work well with the limited articulations of the library, then you take it home and try it out on your own compositions only to find it just can’t render the phrase.

Speaking of demos, so far all the demos I have heard for Birth of the Trumpet have showcased short note phrasing. Is there an example of how this thing sounds when a note is hung, and what can be done to the long note dynamically, and how the vibrato sounds? The concept of an artificial vibrato is a concern for me, which generally applies to long hanging notes, which as yet I have not heard.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 24, 2021)

I just nabbed it. It took two minutes to fall in love with the sound, that's how absurdly good this thing is. Along with JB Violin, this is going to be my favorite because I feel like a good trumpet player. 

"I don't need another trumpet," I said. 

Raw, the sound is cool. Turn on that obscene delay switch, and there's a guy in a sack suit (or lady) with a ciggy in the ashtray, playing what I just wrote, washed in downlighting and giving me a sparkling glance over the top of the battered piano. 

This is the juice.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 24, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I just nabbed it. It took two minutes to fall in love with the sound, that's how absurdly good this thing is. Along with JB Violin, this is going to be my favorite because I feel like a good trumpet player.
> 
> "I don't need another trumpet," I said.
> 
> ...


Right?


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 24, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Right?


I'm going right to your video next. I'm hopping up and down like a cartoon frog. This is a KILLER library, and sax would be insane. Wow, anything would be insane with this scripting. This is the "feel like a million bucks" library of the year, and I can't believe I'm just finding it.

Cheating a little, I engage the obscene switch and play little snippets. Everything returned to me a few seconds later is gold. Then the hat mute. /OwenWilson "Wowwwww..." /owenwilson

Thanks for the response, Chris. I'm definitely a fan of yours. Isn't the Internet marvelous sometimes?

There's a fragility and reality to this library that I really really like.


----------



## Robin (Mar 24, 2021)

I feel this library and concept is massively underappreciated. If the word gamechanger applies to any library, then I would use it for this one. If used properly, it is extremely hard to distinguish that library from a real player. It's such a shame that the limitations of Kontakt put a limit to the ambition of the developers, but I really can't wait for the next releases of this series.

The idea of "looking ahead" of the music and then picking the appropriate samples to play that passage most convincingly is just insanely clever.


----------



## Heizenhaus (Mar 24, 2021)

Robin said:


> It's such a shame that the limitations of Kontakt put a limit to the ambition of the developers [...]


Which limitation are you referring to?


----------



## Robin (Mar 24, 2021)

Heizenhaus said:


> Which limitation are you referring to?


I remember them saying that they ran out of assignable samples (?) in Kontakt to provide more mic options.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks all for the positivity, we're so thrilled people are finding BOTT useful. Rounding the corner on Tenor Colossus as I type. Can't even express how excited we are about the upcoming instruments in this series. We're refining the process each time, and they're just getting better and better. Thanks again all.


----------



## axb312 (Mar 24, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Thanks all for the positivity, we're so thrilled people are finding BOTT useful. Rounding the corner on Tenor Colossus as I type. Can't even express how excited we are about the upcoming instruments in this series. We're refining the process each time, and they're just getting better and better. Thanks again all.


I hope the dynamic range of the Trumpet is updated soon please...Great work otherwise...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 24, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I'm going right to your video next. I'm hopping up and down like a cartoon frog. This is a KILLER library, and sax would be insane. Wow, anything would be insane with this scripting. This is the "feel like a million bucks" library of the year, and I can't believe I'm just finding it.
> 
> Cheating a little, I engage the obscene switch and play little snippets. Everything returned to me a few seconds later is gold. Then the hat mute. /OwenWilson "Wowwwww..." /owenwilson
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. And yes the Internet can be wonderful :D


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Mar 24, 2021)

Robin said:


> I feel this library and concept is massively underappreciated. If the word gamechanger applies to any library, then I would use it for this one. If used properly, it is extremely hard to distinguish that library from a real player. It's such a shame that the limitations of Kontakt put a limit to the ambition of the developers, but I really can't wait for the next releases of this series.
> 
> The idea of "looking ahead" of the music and then picking the appropriate samples to play that passage most convincingly is just insanely clever.


Agreed! If orchestral sample library dev's aren't spending their days and nights furiously reverse engineering the tech/techniques used in these libraries then... well they just need to stop what they are doing and do that instead haha


----------



## artinro (Mar 24, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Thanks all for the positivity, we're so thrilled people are finding BOTT useful. Rounding the corner on Tenor Colossus as I type. Can't even express how excited we are about the upcoming instruments in this series. We're refining the process each time, and they're just getting better and better. Thanks again all.


Orchestral instruments with this insanely ingenious look ahead tech would be tremendous. I sincerely hope that’s in the (not too distant) pipeline @StraightAheadSamples


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Mar 24, 2021)

artinro said:


> Orchestral instruments with this insanely ingenious look ahead tech would be tremendous. I sincerely hope that’s in the (not too distant) pipeline @StraightAheadSamples


Definitely! Kinda presumed they would have their hands full with their jazz stuff, but obviously I'd kill for them to do some orchestral libraries like this 

(Maybe since they worked with ISW before they could teach them how to do it for their tokyo scoring sample libraries and take a cut or something? That would be a dream team combo considering those tokyo scoring libraries are what I'm most excited for anyway : P IDK, just some random fantasies...)


----------



## dflood (Mar 24, 2021)

Robin said:


> I feel this library and concept is massively underappreciated. If the word gamechanger applies to any library, then I would use it for this one. If used properly, it is extremely hard to distinguish that library from a real player. It's such a shame that the limitations of Kontakt put a limit to the ambition of the developers, but I really can't wait for the next releases of this series.
> 
> The idea of "looking ahead" of the music and then picking the appropriate samples to play that passage most convincingly is just insanely clever.


Absolutely. So I play in a line and I think, well, that sounds not too bad. And then I apply the Smart Delay and it’s like I just had a session player record the part. And it has made me realize that all this time I didn’t really want virtual instruments, I want virtual instrumentalists. The potential for this new approach is hard to overestimate.


----------



## Nic De Houwer (Apr 4, 2021)

This one is going to be the next for me. Fan-bloody-tastic, and great job SAS. 

I wonder if this New Standard would eventually be able to solve the woodwinds problem of inevitable phase issues. I don't think so. I think eventually, we'll just switch away from samples to deep learning synthesis of the instruments playing. But that's not for the next 5 years I suppose.


----------



## BillBo (May 17, 2021)

I can't seem to get pitch bend to work with the trumpet. Is that a feature that should work? I am hoping that pitch bend will work on the upcoming Colossus Tenor sax as well. Can anyone that has Birth of the Trumpet verify that pitch bend works?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## SchnookyPants (Oct 28, 2021)

Can BOTT do soft, jazz ballad stuff like Chet Baker’s Almost Blue ?


----------

